# Rescue Bashing--What's the Point?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am putting this here instead of in the thread for the Stark County puppy where people seem to feel it necessary to bash rescues. 

I am sick and tired of people bashing rescues and blaming them for "forcing" them to go through a breeder. Recently someone even accused rescues of being in it for the money! Huh? Please, people, get a life! I'm sorry you had a bad experience with a rescue! Just check this board for all the people who have bad experiences with breeders or bought dogs with major health or behavioral issues. Some breeders are very irresponsible and care nothing about a dog's welfare once money has exchanged hands. Does that mean all breeders are like that? If you had that experience would that stop you from ever buying a dog again? I I know that the responsible breeders on this board would take great offense if you lumped all breeders in the irresponsible category. 

Why do people find it necessary to bash rescue? Denied a dog by a rescue? So, sorry folks. Guess what? It's happened to me too. In 20 years I have rescued all of my dogs and fostered for a german shepherd rescue and an all breed rescue. Many people say when they die they want to come back as my dog--that's how well I treat my animals. But some of the things I do for health care don't sit well with certain rescues so they don't want to adopt dogs to me. And I have also lived places without a fence and that can be a problem. Have I ever thrown up my hands and gone and bought a dog from a breeder? Nope, I just look until I find a rescue or shelter willing to adopt to me. 

If you really want to rescue you will. And you'll do it because you LOVE DOGS, not because you feel sorry for them. And you won't reject rescue because you have one bad experience or a rescue decides that your home is not the ideal placement for a particular dog or it's taking too long and you'd just rather go pick one up on Friday. Rescue dogs are not charity cases. They are worth every bit as much as the dog you buy from a breeder. 

Rescues are staffed by volunteers. It is very difficult and emotional work. It is full of people with strong personalities, very much like the breeding world. There is a high degree of burnout, especially in areas where there is a never ending stream of dogs coming into high kill shelters. 

Some rescues try to save as many dogs as possible while others focus on dogs that are easy to place. Some have rigorous application procedures while others will give a dog to just about anyone. This is a lot like the breeding world. 

In my opinion, the idea behind rescue is always to find the best home for a particular animal. It is not to get dogs adopted as fast as possible.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow the idea behind rescue is always to find the best home for a particular animal. It is not to get dogs adopted as fast as possible.


I literally (silently) thank BrightStar German Shepherd Rescue everyday for our dear Wolf. I believe the adoption process took three months.

He is one of the best things in my life and worth the (short) wait.

Mary Jane


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here are four reasons why I rescue:

Massie with Baby Chama









Rafi with a BALL (Look how much Rafi's coat resembles Massie's! I'm just noticing that!)









Kai with 4 other rescue dogs:


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Ruth


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Very well said Ruth, I couldn't agree with you more. Also on that thread was a comment that I had 'attacked' a new poster when I brought up the fact that she had posted over a short period of time (4 days) interest in several dogs, one she even asked if board members could pull and hold for her until Monday. According to this person I failed to acknowledge her excitement for getting a new dog and had no right whatsoever to comment as I had. 
As someone who has worked the Urgent boards for years, we know to look out for new people that suddenly want to save this dog or that dog and then another dog, flags go up. To begin with when someone shows interest in a dog it is not uncommon for rescues to back off and work on more urgent dogs- this persons fleeing interest could then put the dogs life in jeapordy. More flags go up as they post and when we are able to compare posts we find condictions (I don't want a puppy-I want a puppy). As a member of this board, my concern remains with the dogs. It is our duty and obligation to question these types of posts. If all is well then nobody (including the dog) is hurt. If all is not well, hopefully it can be stopped before harm is done. 
It seems to me that some are more concerned, and this retates to your post Ruth, about their FEELINGS over that of the best interest of the dog. This is not about someones feelings. Theres a Chat board here for 'feelings', the Urgent board is about dogs and saving dogs. 

For further information please refer to the post about labelled 'where are they going...'


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Very well said Ruth, I couldn't agree with you more. Also on that thread was a comment that I had 'attacked' a new poster when I brought up the fact that she had posted over a short period of time (4 days) interest in several dogs, one she even asked if board members could pull and hold for her until Monday. According to this person I failed to acknowledge her excitement for getting a new dog and had no right whatsoever to comment as I had. 
As someone who has worked the Urgent boards for years, we know to look out for new people that suddenly want to save this dog or that dog and then another dog, flags go up. To begin with when someone shows interest in a dog it is not uncommon for rescues to back off and work on more urgent dogs- this persons fleeing interest could then put the dogs life in jeapordy. More flags go up as they post and when we are able to compare posts we find condictions (I don't want a puppy-I want a puppy). As a member of this board, my concern remains with the dogs. It is our duty and obligation to question these types of posts. If all is well then nobody (including the dog) is hurt. If all is not well, hopefully it can be stopped before harm is done. 
It seems to me that some are more concerned, and this retates to your post Ruth, about their FEELINGS over that of the best interest of the dog. This is not about someones feelings. Theres a Chat board here for 'feelings', the Urgent board is about dogs and saving dogs.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I thank God there are rescues (and shelter volunteer angels !) to help dogs!









I have adopted from 1 GSD rescue, and my other GSD from shelters. * I will always choose to save a dog's life rather than to buy one! *









It is harder and more time consuming to adopt or rescue, rather than buy, but knowing you saved a dog's life is *priceless*.









Mel


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Too late to edit my reasons for rescuing. Here are two more:

Basu & Cleo


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

priceless pics...sorry for the dup post


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomVery well said Ruth, I couldn't agree with you more. Also on that thread was a comment that I had 'attacked' a new poster when I brought up the fact that she had posted over a short period of time (4 days) interest in several dogs, one she even asked if board members could pull and hold for her until Monday. According to this person I failed to acknowledge her excitement for getting a new dog and had no right whatsoever to comment as I had.


Really nice Rosa, twist the words to suit yourself. Well done. Wish I had a clapping smilie for you.

My comments where not directed at you for asking questions, it was directed at your tone. We all want the best for the dogs but If there could possibly a great home for a dog we should be working with them not against them, If they can't answer the questions that are asked in a respectful manner than fine, move on to someone else.

If someone is looking for a specific dog it would not be all that uncommon to post for more than one dog, You want to be the rescue police good for you, but be respectful, you are not only talking to the OP but to all of us here and those who visit. It's not about feeling at all it about being respectful to everyone.

Yes there were flags, but other people who run rescues posted their concerns in a polite manner.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Ruth I agree about the bad experience with breeders- my Vita came from a breeder, temperment is not sound, had elbow dysplasia surgery at 7 months, and the breeder, albeit great people, did nothing. I had planned on buying another that my trainer can import - UNTIL I came accross GSD rescue online. I took the time to read about 3 different ones, adoption policies, costs, ect... and made a decision from there. I admitt, even when I first got into rescue, I had no idea the amount of dogs that would need help, the terrible abuse thats out there... my dogs are my children and they are treated as such. It is overwhelming at times, you do get tired (I have a foster right now who screams and cries in the crate half the night- close to 2 weeks with nothing but interupted sleep and its hard), and I have to laugh about "being in it for money" when I see the dogs getting HW treatment, spayed/neutered/chipped/ shots, etc... and when my dog food bill is 300.00 a MONTH because I am not only feeding 4 of my own (3rescued) and 3 fosters, I really take that comment to heart. It is not easy like I thought it would be, every time a foster leaves, even my more difficult one, I cry... they really take a peice of your heart with you. But I wouldnt change it for the world, as I learn something new from each and every one of them, and see how happy they are with their new families. It isnt about the cost, someone giving a 10.00 app. fee isnt "supporting" someone's pocket book- it is helping to save another LIFE. 
To be fair and honest - I DO understand how sometimes someone can feel offended by some of the comments I have seen on here. I feel that emotions run high on this board and sometimes we dont think how something may come accross on the boards to others, and yes, its about the dogs, but remember, without the people who truly want to help, there would be no one to save them. It IS about saving the dogs- by people who care. I adopted 3 dogs from this board, one was a foster with HD and some behavioral issues... the other 2 all I knew about them was what they looked like and what their sex/age was. I just knew that there was something there that felt right to me, and that whatever needed to be done, medical, training wise I would committ to doing. When I adopted Gaige, there was another one I was interested in as well. But I went by my heart and chose. I have seen on this board before people trying to decide between a couple different puppies which one they wanted to buy. Sometimes there may be an interest to get a certain dog by someone new, and a rescue steps up for them... so their search continues.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

No need to turn on each other-displaced aggression-I don't have a clicker that we can use here on the Internets! Or an e-collar.









If every once in a while someone has had it-maybe they are not feeling well, their dog is sick, bills are big-whatever, and they slip up and aren't the Welcome Wagon, just redirect and be positive, and move on. When we point it out it just seems to snowball. It's that whole hostess idea-you know the types with the dresses without dog hair and the pearls and the person spills red wine on their rugs and they say something like...oh, we were replacing the carpet with Brazilian cherry next week...come along dear. Then they never invite the clutz to another party! 

Okay-enough from me! 

However, I will be savage if I find out anyone isn't doing right by the dogs.









We used to invite in parents who were having problems with the school-have them hang out in the halls with us, go to a class, the cafeteria, a gym class. At the end of the day, they were SO supportive of the things we were trying to do, wanted an Advil (or 3) and we made a lot of headway with their kids. I recommend that anyone who wants to bash rescue to spend a day-or preferably more-in a shelter or with a rescue.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

California 

Online 
Chris I've noticed your interest in several dogs over the past few days and that is wonderful but I'm thinking your best bet might be to work with your local GSD rescue. Since you already have two GSDs I think it would be helpful to you to have someone work with you that will find the best match for your family. In one of your posts you mentioned you didn't want a baby but several of the dogs you've inquired about are just babies. This is where a rescue facility can help you in deciding what is best for your individual needs. This is just my opinion and I wish you the best in your seach for a new family member. 

Edited by shilohsmom (04/29/08 11:02 AM) 
_________________________
Rosa

nominate your favorate rescue!!
http://animal.discovery.com/sweepstakes/hero/2008/rules.html
Mom to;
Shiloh, 5 year old LCGSD
Shoshona, 4 year old LCGSD
Eli, 1 year old LCGSD 

Here is the post Threedogs is so upset about. Lets see I commented that it 'was wonderful that she is considering rescue..;" That based on her prior posts a rescue might 'help her decide what would be the best match for your family'. That this was just 'my opinion and wished her the best for her and her family'. 
NOW and for two days I have received pms accusing me of attacking this person...for not acknowledging her 'excitement' and threatening me and implying that I should be asking about someone who had been kicked off the boards before and 'warning' me as if that was my fate. 
So lets have an open forum. Now I've been accused of 'twisting my words to suit me'...lets let others decide.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hmmm...not what I intended with this thread!

Stop arguing you two! This was supposed to for people that bash rescues not for rescue people to bash one another!









How about everyone takes their rescue dogs for a nice long walk and we try this again later?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Please notifiy mods/admins if you receive any type of threatening posts. 

Let's keep the focus on the thread, play nice, and don't make me use my big 10,000 to lock this!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN I recommend that anyone who wants to bash rescue to spend a day-or preferably more-in a shelter or with a rescue.


This would solve a lot of the problem and I know most rescues could use the help.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

You know darn well that was not the post I had a problem with, It was this one, that prompted my post.:


This discussion is better moved to another section...If you want to discuss application fees, procedures, etc. of a rescue place there are other boards here that can be used. This is about this dog...one of the many dogs you have shown interest in without knowing a thing about them other than their color!!
_________________________


As well Rosa, if you would like me to publish the pm's, you know the one you started?? With all the caps and exclamation marks.....I would be happy to do so. Two days of accusations seriously what are you smoking?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have to go get scared by 80 teenagers now (OH MY GOSH!) so I hope when I get back we will all be singing that song I can't spell...kumbaya? Jumbalaya? Whatever! Have a good night!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm too wound up to think any more right now, but I do feel there needs to be a healthier balance between welcoming new people into the world of rescue, and being careful about who you are dealing with. My own philosophy is that it's 50% about the dogs and 50% about the people, which I realize some will not agree with.

I also feel, in general, that we need to be careful about pointing fingers and making accusations, especially with new people who are trying hard to learn, may want to help, may want to rescue a dog, etc. It can be hurtful and perplexing, and just as much a turn-off as rescue bashing can feel for us.

It might help to have newbies posting on this thread, (maybe even Chris if she'd be willing at this point), to be able to walk in their shoes for a second. But it would only work if done in a completely non-judgemental and sensitive way, without attacks of any sorts. To just share feelings, thoughts, and ideas about the inside look and the outside look of rescue.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am not an "approved" person for rescue, I am going for training at the local spca this Sun. I feel that we all need to start somewhere, and how can we build a reputation, when there are so many ready to tear us down. I totally understand that everyone, thing needs to be questioned, and I am happy to answer any questions. But sometimes it is soooo intimidating and frustrating to help the dogs which in my opinion is the most important thing...So I will for now just stick to cross-posting on petfinder and getting the animals in need better exposure. I will do the best I can in my lay of the land.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I probably shouldn't have titled this thread bashing because it seems to have invited it!









I applaud everyone who is making some sort of contribution to rescue whether it be helping transport, donating or volunteering a few hours a month at your local shelter--it all makes a difference! 

And rescues aren't perfect and neither are our manners on this board, myself included or course!







In fact, some rescues are really hard to deal with. And some are so bogged down by policies that sometimes they do lose really good adopters. But if you really want to rescue and it doesn't work out with a particular rescue then just keep looking until you find a dog. 

My frustrations are really rooted in attitudes that come out of living in a consumer capitalist society. We want a particular color, age, size, shape etc. and we want it now. I am repeatedly hearing people say that they tried to rescue but didn't get the dog they wanted or didn't hear back quickly enough so they just phoned a breeder and bought a dog. I have heard people say again and again, Well, I wanted to do you a favor and take a rescue but you forced me to go through a breeder. No one is forcing anyone to do anything! 

If you truly want to rescue a dog then you will find a way to do it. The dog might not be the exact color, age or size you want and it may take longer and involve a little more effort but if you have love for a dog in your heart then you will find the right dog and the right situation and the dog that you rescue will be perfect!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MatsiRedI also feel, in general, that we need to be careful about pointing fingers and making accusations, especially with new people who are trying hard to learn, may want to help, may want to rescue a dog, etc. It can be hurtful and perplexing, and just as much a turn-off as rescue bashing can feel for us.
> 
> It might help to have newbies posting on this thread, (maybe even Chris if she'd be willing at this point), to be able to walk in their shoes for a second. But it would only work if done in a completely non-judgemental and sensitive way, without attacks of any sorts. To just share feelings, thoughts, and ideas about the inside look and the outside look of rescue.


I think that is a good idea. I DO understand that there are people who come on here with intentions that are no good, and we need to be super careful about where dogs go. However, being new last year myself, I do remember how hurtful a few things were. NOW, with that being said before anyone says anything- MOST people here were very accepting and tried to help me learn, and I got involved with BrightStar shortly after. I dont mind being questioned, I dont mind checking on me, anything at all, but it is the way some of the questions are asked- it sometimes felt like a borderline accusation. I do remember thinking to myself, I just want to help!! But now after being on this board I understand why all the questions are asked- I have seen why - where as before I didnt realize people could be so cruel to animals. BUT I do think we should try to be more sensitive to new comers and help them learn, other wise we may be scaring away someone who could of been a wonderful help in the rescue world. We all started somewhere and all were just at the "learning point" once.







Again, dont think I am questioning that we need to question people, we do. 

Also, I noticed there seems to be an awful lot of disagreements lately on the URGENT board. What is going on lately?


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I do applaud rescue but no one is without need for improvement.

Biggest complaint I see is the need for more timely responces to emails. Even with the boxer rescue I read posts of people frustrated that no one gets back to them. I know most rescue people are stretched six ways to sunday but better communicatin can help get the dogs adopted. That is the ultimate goal.

Again I am not at all bashing but if all you do is pat each other on the back then no one grows. There is always room for improvement.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Danni
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MatsiRedI also feel, in general, that we need to be careful about pointing fingers and making accusations, especially with new people who are trying hard to learn, may want to help, may want to rescue a dog, etc. It can be hurtful and perplexing, and just as much a turn-off as rescue bashing can feel for us.
> ...


Thank-You for this post. Very well said. 

Doreen


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

As someone "new" who is here because I love this breed, and hate to see them in shelters or worse, I totally understand the questions. Having gone through the rescue adoption, it is harder to do yes, but so worth it. Every time I see a GSD on the urgent list, I think Romeo was there, and now he is here!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

First, I really appreciate your post. I do rescue as a foster, but have adopted my third rescue, a 4 1/2 year old Shepherd name Paris (hate the name). My next rescue will arrive Monday and his name is Otto. 

I live in Wisconsin, and the dog is coming from Ohio. Of course, with gas prices up, it is even even more expensive to transport these dogs, so kudos to the transport folks. 

Sometimes I think the transport folks are more important then those of us that serve as fosters. Although most rescues will reimburse, many of these people just pick up the costs.

As you said, rescues do not make money, that simple. 

As someone that fosters rescue dogs, I have made it clear that any adoption has to be approved by me. A few months ago I had a German Shepherd that was runner. Would absolutely, eventually come back when called, but the couple that wanted to adopt the dog lived on a very busy street. A few runs into that busy street and the dog would have been run over, so I turned down the request. The dog, Sheba, is now living in the UP of Michigan on a farm, and the first couple has adopted another dog, more of a homer.

As for being disappointed with rescue groups, I understand those criticisms completely. Aside from the urgent section my first contact with rescue groups, was with a well known one in my area. There lack of response was terrible, and my criticism of their lack of response, was never replied to. So I have moved on, and an extremely happy to be a foster for another Wisconsin Rescue Group. Suffice it to say, regardless of the excuses rergarding reasonably prompt responses, I feel that the rescue groups need to respond promptly. 

A few closing notes. I really appreciate the initial poster's comments. 

If someone wants to adopt a dog through rescue you will, and in my part of the country it will be a wonderful GSD. Futhermore, despite my feelings that anyone that wants to adopt a rescue dog, should be responded to ASAP, the rescue folks are dedicted, so do not be too critical.


----------

